# Home cigar lounge.



## mcrow55 (Oct 5, 2012)

I know this has been talked about at great lengths, but I have to revisit it. 
I am planning on turning a finished basement room into a lounge. The only real problem is figuring out ventilation. I think I can run a bigger CFM bathroom type exhaust fan. Maybe even run two of them. The room is approximately 12x12. Not huge. I don't want loud fans of course. I can duct them to a basement window in the next room. I think letting the room have negative pressure by NOT sealing it completely will be my best bet. 
Going by a CFM calculator, I need roughly a 136 CFM for this room. I think maybe doubling this with a quiet exhaust fan or two should do the trick. Unless anyone has any suggestions. I'm not made of money, but want to do a decent job first. I'm taking out the ceiling sheetrock so I can have a clean slate to deal with. I'm not planning on gutting the room. The walls will be left alone except to repaint. 
Thanks for any responses.

Mike


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

The inexpensive bath fans are loud. Pay attention to the noise ratings and expect to pay more for quite ones. A commercial vent fan is probably your best bet, but they are pricey.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

Also make sure you don't have so much air movement that you can't blow smoke rings


----------



## Rennsport1150 (May 14, 2014)

You'll want north of 10 ACPH (air changes/hr) a 12' x 12' x assuming 8.5' ceiling height room = 1225 cf so an ex fan of 125-150 cfm will get the job done


----------



## mcrow55 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Yeah, it's about 6.5-7 ft. ceiling. Not too high.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

My only advice is that you post pics! :cheer2:


----------



## mcrow55 (Oct 5, 2012)

I will try to get to that in the next day or two.

Mike


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Who needs ventilation?


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I just ordered a Fantech 370cfm inline fan to put in my attic above my office. A nice 2 duct setup that hopefully will work pretty well without the direct noise.
Have to get it all installed before I can let you know how it works but from all the reading I've done on this the standard bathroom fans aren't powerful enough and too noisy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

DrBob said:


> Also make sure you don't have so much air movement that you can't blow smoke rings


:amen: This is a very good point! :smoke:


----------



## beltjones (May 27, 2014)

Are you guys concerned at all about lingering smell? Even with really good ventilation I can't imagine the room will be even remotely close to "pristine," and it might even get into other parts of the house.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Following!!! We have our house on the market, and are looking to relocate going a bit further South. I have always talked about turning part of the garage, basement, or another room into a smoking lounge/wine cellar/wine closet. The better half was never really interested in the DIY shows that I watched until we began this venture. I have the major components for my wineador, but just haven't gotten around to the build, and placed the items in our storage unit, until we relocate. The past few weeks she has been saving pictures from online of rooms designs that could be used for as a smoking room, wine cellar or a smoking room with a wine closet from online. I'll be following this post, and hopefully @mcrow55, you can post some photos of your build.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

beltjones said:


> Are you guys concerned at all about lingering smell? Even with really good ventilation I can't imagine the room will be even remotely close to "pristine," and it might even get into other parts of the house.


Keep fabrics and carpets to a bare minimum or eliminate them and the smell won't linger too long in a well-ventilated room. Hardwood or tile floors, leather furniture, blinds rather than curtains, etc.


----------



## Thedude27 (Nov 6, 2013)

The Panasonic whisper line fans are pretty damn quiet and will move a lot of air if you are looking for a suggestion on the fan type.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Pickup an 8" Max Fan and mount it either in a custom enclosure built into the wall or out a window toward the top if you can. It's a steel at $160!!

http://www.amazon.com/Can-Fan-Inline-8-Inch-Minute/dp/B001I4DHJI









These type of fans move a LOT of air at 675 cfm. You may think that's overkill, but most bathroom duct fans only move around 200 cfm and are horribly noisy and cost about the same. This baby uses state of the aerodynamics and has a nice little hummmm is all. I help a buddy setup 2 in a grow room and they are worth their weight in gold!

The only thing I would add is a small ceiling fan or circulating floor fan to help keep the smoke going toward the fan.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

You do realize that when your room is done your will be obligated to invite everyone over for a herf to test out the ventilation!


----------



## mcrow55 (Oct 5, 2012)

beltjones- I understand that the room will not be "pristine" but we all do what we can to enjoy our smokes. If I can keep it manageable, I'll be satisfied.
SJ- I will try to keep you posted. It's still in the planning stages.
Indy- Yep. That is the plan.
dude- I've heard of those. Will look into.
LGHT- Yeah, I'm really looking into an in line fan. That may be overkill though. I don't want to suck all the heat out of my house.
Justin- I hear ya!


----------



## tboobster (Sep 2, 2012)

Get a living air air purefier it will do 3500 square feet. Between 200.00 and 300.00. You will not know any thing has been ever smoked in the house. Period.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Please allow me to correct the math for calculating the size of fan:

Cubic Feet in your 12 x 12 x 8' (I know the ceiling height may be lower) = 1,152 Cubic Feet
If you want to accomplish 10 Air Turns Per Hour . . . the fan must exhaust 1,152 Cubic Feet every 6 minutes
1,152 divided by 6 minutes = 192 Cubic Feet Per Minute. 
I would recommend a (rated) complete air turn every 4 to 5 minutes:
1,152 divided by 4 minutes = 288 Cubic Feet Per Minute. 
Keep in mind; these are calculations based on "ideal" conditions. Actual fan performance will be less than the "rated" CFM.

We built a small "office" back in 2006. It is about 140 square feet with a vaulted ceiling (8' to 12' high). Total air volume is about 1,400 Cubic Feet. BTW, you can subtract a little for cabinets & contents. We do not have a odor migration problem because the office is separated from the house by a breezeway. The A/C unit is a "Mini-Split" heat-pump (heat & cooling). For exhaust, we installed an 8" in-line duct booster fan rated at 500 CFM . Bought at Home Depot for about $40.00. Model # DB208. It's quiet, but you can still hear it a little. Flex duct is connected to a standard A/C box in the highest part of the ceiling with a simple cover grill. From the ceiling box, a flex duct runs about 2 feet to the fan. I added a 8" to 6" reducer after the fan and another 3 feet of (6" round) tin duct to the T-top on the roof. Then Keep in mind; whatever the CFM rating is, you will loose SOME air flow based on the exhaust duct size, bends and run length. The fan switch is an Intermatic 1-hour timer. It runs while smoking and I always set it for another hour when I'm done. My room smells like cigars. Not bad, but you can still smell it the next day. If we wanted to remove the 'smell' . . . there are lots of small, affordable systems (like O-zone). It works fine. It gets the smoke out.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I used a 220 cfm exhaust fan in a 6x10 smoking room (or closet lol) I built and it def clears the air out. In fact I can feel it sucking air under the door. The prob is in the winter it sucks the heat out too. The room still has a lingering cigar smell tho. Oh, watch the sohn rating. I think mine was a 1.5 and is quiet, but the cheaper fans can be around 6 sohns and sound like a jet taking off.


----------



## mcrow55 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I will keep you updated when work begins. It may be a while though. Waiting for the mother in law to move out.

Mike


----------



## mcrow55 (Oct 5, 2012)

I was thinking of buying a Vortex S Series 347 CFM in-line fan.
347 CFM that I would mount in my laundry room that is right next to the "Lounge" room and ducting it from there. I'm just a little worried about noise. 
Or I could maybe get one of the Panasonic Whisperline fans. Supposed to be very quiet.
Any thoughts?


----------



## mcrow55 (Oct 5, 2012)

The more I look into this, the more problems I'm running into. Running duct work into the laundry room and out the basement window won't work. There's a beam in the way that I can't go through or around. I was thinking of drilling a hole and running the duct work next to the chimney in the garage. That won't work because I'd have to have the lounge exhaust duct at one end of the room because of the direction of the floor joist's. THEN, I was thinking of running the duct work in the opposite direction than I originally wanted, BUT, the duct would exit the front of the house through the brick façade. THAT won't work. I'm thinking my dream of a cigar lounge may be just that. A dream. Shit.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Where there's a will there's a way!
There has to be a way around it. Take a step back and look at it.
You'll figure it out.


----------



## mcrow55 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pep talk! As a matter of fact, I was going crazy trying to figure it out. The only thing I can think of is, if I do drill a hole next to the chimney in the garage, from the basement lounge room, the exhaust vent WILL be at one end of the 12x12 room. BUT, I think if I mount a small circulating fan to the wall at the opposite end to blow smoke at the vent, I THINK that will work fine. Also, that will keep me from having to rip out the entire ceiling like I was planning.


----------

